# I got nowhere else to go...



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2007)

Figured it was time for a new journal because I want to log workouts, but there is no way I am bringing a notebook to the gym.  I am going to do a hybrid of instinctual training with undulating periodization.  Basically, over a microcycle, I say I am going to do x hypertrophy sessions , x strength sessions, x power sessions, etc.  The thing is, they don't necessarily fall on a specific day of the week, I just make sure that over a predetermined time period, I accomplish the checklist of what I said I was going to do.  This does multiple things:

1)If I go on a bender during a weekend, I don't have to train strength or power on Monday, I can do some form of higher rep training.

2)I haven't really done much hypertrophy work in a while, so I figured I would integrate some in, make it a priority, but still get strength and power work in as well.

3)Gets me out of scheduling based on the 7 day work week.  I am making my microcycles 11 days in length.

4)Let's me re-work the nonlinear method I was playing with before.

So, I have raised my work capacity and dropped some fat recently, making sure I get at least one high intensity/low volume strength session in to maintain strength.  My strength has dropped in the bench, but I don't give a shit because since it has, my shoulder feels alot better and my posture is getting better.  Anyway, without further ado...

*1*
Lower body strength/Upper body hypertrophy/1:2 cardio
Squat 4x4 (180sec RI)
SLDL 4x4 (180sec RI)
Shoulder Press 4x10 (30sec RI)
Rear Delt Raises 4x10 (30sec RI)
Tri Pushdowns (Pull up assist machine) 4x10 (30 sec RI)
Bicep Curls 4x10 (30 sec RI)

ESD (Treadmill)-11.0mph 10 sec on:20 sec rest for 5 minutes, 80 second rest, repeat 3-4 more times.

*2*
Dynamic/Functional work
Single leg hop 3xWidth of basketball court each side
Lateral shuffle w/touch 3x(5-10-5) each side
Single leg squat 3x6-8
Touchdowns (Single leg RDL) 3x6-8
1 arm DB Bench Press 3x6-8
Rotational DB Row 3x6-8

*3*
Upper Body Strength/Lower Body Hypertrophy/1:2 Cardio
Barbell Row 4x4 (180sec RI)
Incline Bench Press 4x4 (180 sec RI)
Hip Flexion 4x10 (30sec RI)
Reverse Hyperextension 4x10 (30sec RI)
Side Lunges 4x10 (30sec RI)

*Active Recovery*
Planks 3x60 seconds
Russian Twist 3x30
Curl Ups 3x10
Reverse Curl Ups 3x10
20 minutes of 30:30 cardio at 9.0mph

So, the goal is to get #1 and #2 twice over an 11 day period and #3 once.  I want to get 2-3 10 day cycles in minimum.  I would also like to get at least 3 Active recovery days in each 11 day cycle and, at the conclusion of an 11 day cycle, give myself 2-3 days off.  My first 11 day cycle brings me from Nov. 5-Nov. 15.  I imagine I will take 3 days off after that, just to make sure I am not overdoing it.  If everything works fine from there, I will switch to 2 off days at the completion of each cycle.  I also do a dynamic warm-up but it is involved so I won't write it out.  I will basically be deciding what I do after the dynamic warm-up, specifically on the close grip snatches or single arm snatches, whichever I do.  Anyway, did #1 today because I felt pretty good.

11/5
Lower body strength/Upper body hypertrophy/1:2 cardio
Front Squat 245lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
SLDL 265lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
Shoulder Press 30lbs 4x10 (30sec RI)
Rear Delt Raises 25lbs 4x10 (30sec RI)
Tri Pushdowns (Pull up assist machine) 100lbs 4x10 (30 sec RI)
Bicep Curls 25lbs 4x10 (30 sec RI)

ESD (Treadmill)-11.0mph 1:2 interval 4 times 24 minutes total

That's it, hopefully my upper body will grow and my legs will get stronger over the next 4-6 weeks.  If things go well, I may push it to 8 weeks.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 5, 2007)

this will be good... if you keep it updated


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2007)

My last 2 lasted a while, and this won't work if I don't remember the weights every 11 days.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2007)

Yesterdays session was at 12:20pm

8:15am
Active Recovery
20 minutes of 30:30 treadmill at 8.5mph
Planks 3x60 seconds
Russian Twist 6lbs 3x30
Curl Ups 3x10
Reverse Curl Ups 3x10

Energy levels are through the roof right now, I have no idea why.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Yesterdays session was at 12:20pm
> 
> 8:15am
> Active Recovery
> ...


Lack of sex?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks good, i like the idea of going on feel rather than a set schedule. Could prove for some interesting results


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 7, 2007)

3pm
Dynamic/Functional work
Single leg hop 3xWidth of basketball court each side (Took 8 to go all the way on each side)
Lateral shuffle w/touch 3x(5-10-5) each side
Single leg squat BW 3x6 (Not very good on left side, been too long)
Touchdowns (Single leg RDL) 40lbs 3x6
1 arm DB Bench Press 50lbs 3x6-8
Rotational DB Row 50 lbs 3x6-8


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

What do you have against bringing a notebook to the gym?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2007)

I have no problem bringing one to the gym, I have a problem with writing in it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 8, 2007)

Active Recovery
Planks 3x60 seconds
Russian Twist 3x30
Curl Ups 3x10
Reverse Curl Ups 3x10
20 minutes of 30:30 cardio at 8.5mph


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2007)

worst journal ever.


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

Dale said:
			
		

> I am going to do a hybrid of instinctual training with undulating periodization....


 
You lost me at _hybrid_.......


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2007)

9:30am

Upper Body Strength/Lower Body Hypertrophy/1:2 Cardio
Barbell Row 205lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
Incline Bench Press 165lbs 4x4 (180 sec RI)
Hip Flexion 25lb KB 4x10 (30sec RI)
Reverse Hyperextension 75lbs 4x10 (30sec RI)
Side Lunges 4x10 15lb KB (30sec RI)

ESD (Treadmill)-11.0mph 1:2 interval 4 times 24 minutes total


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for the update.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2007)

11/12
10:40am
Lower body strength/Upper body hypertrophy/1:2 cardio
Front Squat 255lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
SLDL 275lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
Shoulder Press 35lbs 3x10 (30sec RI)
Rear Delt Raises 2x25lbs 1x30lbs sets of 10 (30sec RI)
Tri Pushdowns (Pull up assist machine) 110lbs 3x10 (30 sec RI)
Bicep Curls 30lbs 3x10 (30 sec RI)

ESD (Treadmill)-11.0mph 1:2 interval 4 times 24 minutes total


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2007)

That's a damn fine workout, Dale!

Front Squat 255lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 13, 2007)

I am actually surprised I got that, hoping to use 275 the last workout of this cycle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2007)

Active Recovery
Planks 3x60 seconds
Russian Twist 3x30
Curl Ups 3x10
Reverse Curl Ups 3x10
20 minutes of 30:30 cardio at 8.0mph

Played tennis last night up a level from where I usually play, and I haven;t played in 2 weeks.  Played pretty well, got beat, but didn't gas, actually had energy throughout the whole match.  Program is working well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2007)

What's the meaning of "1:2 cardio"?

And yeah, the 255 front squats caught my eye too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2007)

1:2 cardio means for every 1 sec on, 2 seconds of rest.  I have been doing 10 seconds on, 20 seconds off.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 19, 2007)

12:30pm

Lower body strength/Upper body hypertrophy/1:2 cardio
Squat 255lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
SLDL 275lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
Shoulder Press 35lbs 4x10 (30sec RI)
Rear Delt Raises 30lbs 4x10 (30sec RI)
Tri Pushdowns (Pull up assist machine) 110lbs 4x10 (30 sec RI)
Bicep Curls 30lbs 4x10 (30 sec RI)

ESD (Treadmill)-11.0mph 10 sec on:20 sec rest for 5 minutes, 80 second rest, did it a total of 3 times.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 23, 2007)

11/20  11am
Active Recovery
Planks 3x60 seconds
Russian Twist 3x30
Curl Ups 3x10
Reverse Curl Ups 3x10
20 minutes of 30:30 cardio at 8.0mph

11/21 12pm
Single leg squat BW 3x6 (Not very good on left side, been too long)
Touchdowns (Single leg RDL) 50lbs 3x6
1 arm DB Bench Press 50lbs 3x8
Rotational DB Row 50 lbs 3x8

11/22 12pm
Active Recovery
Planks 3x60 seconds
Russian Twist 3x30
Curl Ups 3x10
Reverse Curl Ups 3x10
20 minutes of 30:30 cardio at 8.0mph

Today 9am
Upper Body Strength/Lower Body Hypertrophy/1:2 Cardio
Barbell Row 210lbs 4x4 (120sec RI)
Incline Bench Press 175lbs 4x4 (120 sec RI)
Hip Flexion 25lb KB 4x10 (30sec RI)
Reverse Hyperextension 85lbs 4x10 (30sec RI)
Side Lunges 4x10 20lb KB (30sec RI)

ESD (Treadmill)-11.0mph 1:2 interval 4 times 24 minutes total


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2007)

12/4
Lower body strength/Upper body hypertrophy/1:2 cardio
Squat 260lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
SLDL 285lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
Shoulder Press 40lbs 4x10 (60sec RI)
Rear Delt Raises 35lbs 4x10 (60sec RI)
Tri Pushdowns (Pull up assist machine) 120lbs 4x10 (60 sec RI)
Bicep Curls 35lbs 4x10 (60 sec RI)

12/8
Upper Body Strength/Lower Body Hypertrophy/1:2 Cardio
Barbell Row 205lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
Incline Bench Press 185lbs 4x4 (180 sec RI)
Hip Flexion 25lb KB 4x10 (30sec RI)
Reverse Hyperextension 100lbs 4x10 (30sec RI)
Side Lunges 4x10 25lb KB (30sec RI)

12/10
Lower body strength/Upper body hypertrophy/1:2 cardio
Squat 260lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
SLDL 285lbs 4x4 (180sec RI)
Shoulder Press 40lbs 4x10 (60sec RI)
Rear Delt Raises 35lbs 4x10 (60sec RI)
Tri Pushdowns (Pull up assist machine) 120lbs 4x10 (60 sec RI)
Bicep Curls 35lbs 4x10 (60 sec RI)


Been playing tennis for ESD.


----------

